# weird "dent" in my PG belly?



## tofutti (Oct 12, 2006)

ok, first timer here speaking with NO experience so.....

i am a little worried -- is this normal?

my belly from the side profile has a dent in it...looks like a normal round PG belly (i am 18 weeks) but right above belly button it's indented?!

anyone have anything similar? or maybe i am just so early that it hasnt popped all the way out yet?

deb


----------



## Mel L (Sep 9, 2006)

I have that too, but I have a good reason. I had to have a feeding tube put in over a decade ago (taken out a few months later), and the scar makes my pg belly look dented. It is just from the scar tissue which I though got stretched out last time.

Just give your belly time to stretch out a little more. You are still really early to have the perfectly rounded tummy.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

At 18 weeks, I wouldn't expect your fundal height to really be much above where you're describing the indent - sure it's not just showing you where your uterus is coming up to now?


----------



## tofutti (Oct 12, 2006)

"sure it's not just showing you where your uterus is coming up to now?"

umm how could i tell?


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

Mine is not perfectly rounded, either. I have that "dent" too. I am 33 weeks, though, so I am pretty sure it will stay this way. I was asking my midwife about it yesterday. We thought that maybe the placenta is there. It is perfectly normal, though.

And I am a slender lady, so who knows?

Some people think it is a sign of a posterior baby. At the moment, my MW believes Baby to be head down, and the back is here and there (one side or the other), but still normal. And she easily hears heart-tones with the fetoscope through the baby's shoulder, which is near/below my belly button on my left side (well, it was yesterday).

I wish I would get that perfectly rounded look! I was the same with my DS, FWIW.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm 19 weeks...mine goes in slightly under where I believe my stomach to be positioned and above where my fundus is. It looked more dramatically indented a few weeks ago, too. It has gotten rounder the further along I go.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tofutti* 
"sure it's not just showing you where your uterus is coming up to now?"

umm how could i tell?

Well, laying down, feel down low where it's firm, keep poking as you move your fingers up looking for where it gets squishy. You should be able to feel the top of where it's firm and sort of curves around in. And in the likelihod that makes absolutely no sense... ask your midwife to point it out next visit? lol


----------



## tofutti (Oct 12, 2006)

or maybe the problem is all the cute "round" bellies i see in magazines and at the preggo clothes store









reassuring to know i am not alone !!

deb


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know if it's the same kind of dent, because I am probably picturing the wrong thing... I have a dent above my belly button with #2 pregnancy at 17 weeks...my belly just popped...where my muscles are separated from the last pregnancy. Could that be it? It's called Diastasis rectii.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds to me like your "waistline" above your uterus. It will probably round out when you get further along.


----------

